# Festplatten in den Standby versetzen?



## SGLog (2. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich wollte nachfragen ob es möglich ist das man bei einem Server-System das mit 4 HHDs bestückt ist eine Festplatte (die Backup-Platte (wird nur selten genutz)) nach einer vorgegebenen Zeit (z.b. 30min) in den Standby-Modus setzten kann. So das die Backup-Platte kein Strom mehr zieht.

Server: SR1695WBAC von INTEL
HDD: 3TB von Seagate
OS: Windows Server 2008

Ich habe da schon programme wie RevoSleep gefunden, diese Unterstützen allerdings kein Windows Server 2008, und lassen sich nur per Manuellen klicken abschalten.
Was ich suche ist ein Programm/Tool das diese Aufgabe übernimmt.
Oder ist es recht simpel ein eigenes Script zu schreiben?

Danke.


----------



## Murxwitz (2. April 2012)

Schau mal in der Systemsteuerung und Energieoptionen, dort dann die erweiterten öffnen und dann unter Festplatte, dort kannst du eine Zeit einstellen, nach der die HDDs im Idle ausgehen


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. April 2012)

Das kann Windows selbst - in den Energieoptionen.
Tools sind aber nötig wenn man einzelne Platten gezielt abschalten möchte denn Windows schaltet nur alle Platten gleichzeitig nach einer gewissen Zeit nichtstun in den Ruhezustand. Welche Tools da bei welchen platten funktionieren kann ich dir aber auswendig auch nicht sagen


----------



## OctoCore (2. April 2012)

Man kann auch nachsehen, ob die Platten selbst einen APM-Funktion bieten und diese anschalten. Die ist dann vom Betriebssystem und sonstiger Software unabhängig - der Haken: man ist auf die Vorgaben der Plattenhersteller angewiesen und hat keine freie Auswahl bei den Schlafzeiten.


----------



## SGLog (3. April 2012)

Hat diese Platte die APM funktion? Ich kann da nichts finden.
Die Festplatte Constellation® ES.2 | Seagate
Wie funktioniert das dann? Ich hab mal im BIOS nachgeschaut vom MB und hab da auch nichts weiter gefunden.

Zu der Windows Energieeinstellungen, ich möchte nur die 4te HDD ausschalten lassen. Die anderen 3 HDDs sollen davon nicht mitbeeinflusst werden. Wodurch das Windows eigene Tool unbrauchbar für mich ist 
Gibt es denn keine Software die sowas umsetzten kann?

Wie ist das denn mit den Windows energiesparoptionen.

Wenn ich da die zeit für die HDDs auf z.b. 30min setzte. Schalten sich dann die einzelnen HDDs die seit 30min nichts mehr machen ab? Oder schalten sich die HDDs nur ab wenn alle Platten seit 30 min nichts mehr machen?
Das würde mich auch mal Interessieren. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Murxwitz (3. April 2012)

es müsste für jede HDD extra gerechnet werden
3 HDDs im Rechner: nach 15min gehen 2 aus, die Systemplatte bleibt an (sonst würde win sich ja quasi selbst lahmlegen)


----------



## eXILe (3. April 2012)

Weil die Funktion APM (Advanced Power Management) angesprochen wurde, mit dem Programm CrystalDiskInfo kannst des für deine Platte aktivieren, solange diese das unterstützt.
Crystal Dew World

Leider konnt ich bei deinem Link auch nicht finden, ob die Platte APM unterstützt, aber spätestens wenn du des Programm installiert hast, siehst obs geht  Bei meiner z.B. (Western Digital Blue) geht APM nicht. Ist dann einfach nicht anwählbar.


----------



## SGLog (10. April 2012)

Anscheins kann die Platte das nicht. Danke trotzdem für eure mühe


----------

